# I HATE my voice



## Mr. Orange

I recently purchased a webcam, and made a couple of short films of myself, and when I replayed them, as hard as it was to WATCH them, it was much harder to listen to them. My voice sounds soooo atrocious. It sounds nothing like it does in my head, and I just cannot bear to listen to it. It sounds like no other voice I have ever heard before....just so awful. I remember I used to do radio in high school, and when I heard back what I said, I hated it then. I just haven't had to listen to it for a while now. This makes me even more self conscious...bye bye youtube videos!! Can anyone relate?


----------



## hopelesslyshy

I can relate, well to the few times that I've actually recorded my voice or it's been caught on tape. It sounds so unbearably whiny and nothing like it sounds to me.


----------



## dax

I'm ok with mine- it can be a bit nasally sometimes but I don't let it get to me.


----------



## njodis

I can't even stand to listen to myself on a recording.


----------



## thetrial

I really, really don't like mine. I always think it sounds too childish, and a bit like I have a speech impediment.


----------



## sanspants08

Mr. Orange said:


> Can anyone relate?


Absolutely! It's my big deal. I've hated mine since the first time I heard myself on voice mail. I know it changes a lot with my anxiety. The only time it sounds ok to me is after I've been partying and it drops an octave or so from smoke inhalation...which is just an unhealthy way to arrive at a calm-sounding voice...


----------



## kee

Sad reality. =___= Our voices are entirely different to others.

I seriously hate how boyish mine sounds in real life.

Once I recorded myself "singing". When I played it back, I died within 5 seconds.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I hate mine as well, but I'm trying to get over that. It's the only voice I've got.


----------



## Noca

man, mr. Orange your voice is awesome!


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I dont hate my voice eventhough I sound like im behind in my development


----------



## ANCIENT

i hate my voice. my voice is very dry and i talk with a lisp. my voice has no dynamics, i talk in the same tone. very boring.



Noca said:


> man, mr. Orange your voice is awesome!


:ditto

you sounded find to me when i talked to you on the phone.


----------



## Judith

Everyone hates to hear their voice played back to them.


----------



## SmillaSnow

I don't hate my voice because I sound just like my sister. It makes me feel like I belong.  Also we can trick people on the phone.


----------



## shyguy246

I hate my voice. 
I'm a mumbler. If I'm walking with a friend and I say something, he won't hear me, he'll say 'What?'. So I'll say it again, but once again he doesn't hear me, so he says 'What?'. But really it's just some insignificant sh*t that I'm saying, but now I'm yelling, 'That tree is far away.'”
Yes, I hate my voice.


----------



## shyvr6

I'm not too fond of my voice either.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I like my voice except it's too quiet. People always have to ask me to repeat myself.


----------



## Riiya

.


----------



## dax

kee said:


> Once I recorded myself "singing". When I played it back, I died within 5 seconds.


lol you are too funny


----------



## serolf

Judith said:


> Everyone hates to hear their voice played back to them.


Bingo!


----------



## rawrguy

shyguy246 said:


> I hate my voice.
> I'm a mumbler. If I'm walking with a friend and I say something, he won't hear me, he'll say 'What?'. So I'll say it again, but once again he doesn't hear me, so he says 'What?'. But really it's just some insignificant sh*t that I'm saying, but now I'm yelling, 'That tree is far away.'"
> Yes, I hate my voice.


I have the same %$#@ problem. I hate my voice as well. Whenever I talk normally and loudly it's so annoyingly high pitched. I try to deepen it, but it usually ends up being really soft. It also feels like I'm trying to fake it and not be my true self. I really don't know what to do with my voice...


----------



## Reverie

Judith said:


> Everyone hates to hear their voice played back to them.


Truth.


----------



## Disgustingvoice

*My voice is atrocious*

I seriously despise listening to my voice. At first I didnt notice as I hardly recorded my voice but the past year using Skype and Iphone recorder I noticed my accept hasn't changed since I'm russian but been living in U.S for 20 years now. Please god trade my voice with Robert Deniro or someone that sounds normal.


----------



## stilllse412

My voice is horrible too. I feel sorry for people who have to hear me. I am grateful to them for not punching me in the face. It's not that it is too whiny or high or nasal - a lot of people say these things about their voices. It's just the tone of it is so bad. I have seen people react to it when they first hear me like "oh God" but they are too nice to say anything, of course but I can see them thinking it. Humiliating.


----------



## Ivy60

I sound like a complete nerd in real life xD


----------



## inacricus

People have teased me about my voice.. I hate mine too


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Ditto x10


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Mr. Orange said:


> I recently purchased a webcam, and made a couple of short films of myself, and when I replayed them, as hard as it was to WATCH them, it was much harder to listen to them. My voice sounds soooo atrocious. It sounds nothing like it does in my head, and I just cannot bear to listen to it. It sounds like no other voice I have ever heard before....just so awful. I remember I used to do radio in high school, and when I heard back what I said, I hated it then. I just haven't had to listen to it for a while now. This makes me even more self conscious...bye bye youtube videos!! Can anyone relate?


 I breathe through my nose and for some reason, it's really loud. I never realized it until I made a video and could hear my breathing. :lol


----------



## Schmosby

lol I hate my voice too, I used to play a lot of xbox and chat on the headset, my voice used to irritate me to the point where I would have to just stop speaking before I punched myself.


----------



## kjwkjw

Me too. I sound stupied and light.


----------



## oku

Let's have a who-has-the-worst-voice contest!:teeth

http://vocaroo.com/


----------



## the collector

People tell me I have a nice voice.But, for some reason I just don't like hearing myself talk....dunno why.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Same. I sing, and I can't stretch enough how much I -despise- hearing my voice, let alone hearing myself sing on recordings, despite everyone that has heard me sing going like "Oh your voice is so nice and deep, that was really good". I've had it called "sexy" at times, but I seriously don't see what's so nice about it. :no


----------



## SummerRae

When I listen to myself on record I hear myself as having a very whiny and child-like sounding voice; when I listen to myself speak I sound like I have a regular voice and it sounds fine to me, like there's nothing to think of that's wrong with it. I experienced what a dramatic change there was in my voice on recordings a few years ago and ever since then I get really, really self conscious of speaking to people and I especially don't sing anymore. Which I hate because I loved to sing, but I don't want people to hear now.


----------



## BassHead

I feel you. Over the past few years I thought I wanted to be a singer or rapper, and I would record my voice while singing/rapping to a song...but when I play back the recording, it's like listening to nails on a chalkboard for me. I utterly despise hearing it.
Which sucks because I would love to sing/rap along to what I'm listening to. :blank

I wasn't always like this though.


----------



## Higgins

I'm a vile mouthbreather and have a very weird voice. I outright refuse to listen to any recordings of myself speaking.


----------



## Sloqx

If my voice sounded the way it sounds to me I'd love it. But when I hear it recorded it's like 3 octaves lower than how it sounds to me. Way too deep...


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Same.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in creating a new thread for people to post links in with themselves talking or singing, both as a means of exposure and to have some fun with it?


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels

Definitely. My voice sounds so flat and monotonous, like I'm afraid to express emotion because then I might be laughed at or something. I also hate my local accent.


----------



## Schmosby

Metalunatic said:


> I've been thinking, would anyone be interested in creating a new thread for people to post links in with themselves talking or singing, both as a means of exposure and to have some fun with it?


There already is one where you answer the question from the poster above and ask a new question but in a vocaroo, i'll link the thread.

Voice Fun
Another similar vocaroo thread


----------



## UndreamingAwake

dt192 said:


> There already is one where you answer the question from the poster above and ask a new question but in a vocaroo, i'll link the thread.
> 
> Voice Fun
> Another similar vocaroo thread


Ah, cool! Would you also happen to know of one specifically for vocals?


----------



## FrozenInferno

When I'm nervous, I can just feel my voice go super high-pitched, nasally, and anxious sounding. I can't stand it. I even record it at times and realize how incredibly annoying I can sound when I'm anxious, which is pretty much all the time around anyone I may have to talk to. Nothing I do seems to calm it down, and it drives me crazy. The longer I speak for, the more anxious I get, the more whiny my voice sounds, and the more I hate myself. Not to mention my throat just completely tightens up, causing a crap load of strain and physical discomfort as well.

It's gotten to the point where I don't even leave my room in fear of having to speak to my parents. Unfortunately I can't really do anything like that at school, so I have to force myself to talk, while despising every second of it. Just the thought alone of having to speak, even without anyone present, elicits anxiety.


----------



## pavane ivy

I can totally relate. When I speak & hear my voice & when I hear my voice on recording I sound like two different people. I think I dislike my voice so much I speak softly, which may annoy people. I don't know.


----------



## kjwkjw

oku said:


> Let's have a who-has-the-worst-voice contest!:teeth
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/


http://vocaroo.com/i/s15OatJxhKUN


----------



## Kamikaze

kjwkjw said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s15OatJxhKUN


What the hell do you think is wrong with your voice? You sound absolutely fine. And what a beautiful language.


----------



## kastlesss

For years I had this incapacity to make long term friends. I mean I do have friends from childhood, do not think that im saying this cuz Im thi lonely person, I do have my friends from childhood whom i know if I come back to my city where I developed and grew they will be cool with me ( or I like to think this ), I still have contact with them via whatsapp and I have to admit that writing versus speaking is a whole different thing. 
I have recently practising a lot of witchcraft and spiritual awakening and even before doing these somewhere in my unconscious knew that there was something that I wasn't quiet satisfied and then come into realisation that it was my voice !!! 
Ive never liked it but i thought i could cope with it, its been more than 7 years that Ive realized my voice from videos, recordings etc is my voice and I cant completely change it but I wish to help myself to not be like so disgusted about my voice. I have to say is it NOT MY VOICE, is the mentality i have against my voice. I know i cant sing, I know i cant be the sweetest disney voice or the ariadna grande voice so what the f**** why I am still punishing me for not having what I cant !!!! I sometimes thinkg that because of the tone of my voice people will run away from me and thats so sad cuz people only run away because: u boring, u stinky or u bad person , and I believe im not any of these things but I block myself and I dont go out cuz I think my voice will ruin it. Is anyone else feeling like this or I am just being dumb?

Plss comment dont care where u are or anythin about u but the same sharing feeling or the comprehension in this post.


Bleeesingggggssss


----------



## irishkarl

Mr. Orange said:


> I recently purchased a webcam, and made a couple of short films of myself, and when I replayed them, as hard as it was to WATCH them, it was much harder to listen to them. My voice sounds soooo atrocious. It sounds nothing like it does in my head, and I just cannot bear to listen to it. It sounds like no other voice I have ever heard before....just so awful. I remember I used to do radio in high school, and when I heard back what I said, I hated it then. I just haven't had to listen to it for a while now. This makes me even more self conscious...bye bye youtube videos!! Can anyone relate?


I relate big time to the OP, my voice is very nasal....it used to hurt me at highschool.


----------

